# Update to iTunes 9.1.1



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

New update just released for iTunes. Probably has needed information for the Apple iPad 3G folks when we connect our new devices on Friday.

For Windows users:

      Step 1: Log on to the Internet.
      Step 2: Click on your "Start" menu and click on "Active Apple Software Update."
      Step 3: A box will open containing update options. Look for an "iTunes Update."
      Step 4: Click on the "iTunes Update" and click on "Install."
      Step 5: Allow the update to install and reboot your computer when the update is finished.

I don't know how to update for Apple Users. Perhaps someone can chime in here?

Best Wishes!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

On a Mac, open iTunes, go to 'check for updates' and download.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Even easier:  Apple-->Software Update

This is simply a bug fix.  It fixes stability issues with VoiceOver accessibility, Genius Mixes, downconverting audio to 128Kbps AAC during syncying, and various other performance issues, as well as stopping some iTunes application crashes on x64 versions of Vista and 7.

Unfortunately, it still doesn't support iPhone OS 4 (which some suspected it would).  I had to reinstall all 7.64GB of Xcode 3.2.3 to regain the ability to backup my phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Usually, (I'm a PC girl) when I opoen iTunes, it tells me that there is an update...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy that's 'cause it wants you to "update" to a Mac computer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not anytime soon...

you first.

Betsy


----------

